
Did Spellbound Show Us the Power or the Myth of the American Dream? - bootload
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/thirteen-years-later-did-spellbound-show-us-power-or-myth-american-dream-180955434/?no-ist
======
celim307
Anyone have a link on mobile that works? It starts with a full screen ad that
when I try to x, opens the ad in a new window and doesn't even close the
original ad

------
OJFord
> _neat but useless skill_

Useless skill?! Spelling?

Sad is the day - though much is explained - that a 'journalist' of some
description calls spelling a useless skill!

~~~
hcs
Dictionaries both started and ended the need to memorize correct spelling.

~~~
gumby
Actually, given the vast number of homophones, the ability to spell correctly
is extremely important. First, because spelling correctors often pick the
wrong correction in response to a typo. Second, because a good spelling
corrector has to _lack_ a lot of important words (else it is prone to false
positives).

